# RCA Model F32648 TV diplays menu option and guide without input



## SSG Schwartz (Aug 23, 2008)

Please help me. My TV is possessed or something. Recently, my RCA model F32648 has begun to open the menu or the guide without any input from the remote. I have removed the batteries and it still does it. I have turned the TV off and back on, no help, I have unplugged it for one hour to reset it, and nothing helps.

Is there anything I can do to fix this?

Thanks in advance.

SSG Schwartz


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

It IS obsessed. Get a technician to exorcize it. Seriously: This is not a DIY job.


----------

